# New to this



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have 13 eggs due to hatch in the next few days. They are babies from free range white wyandottes and Rhode Island reds. Does anyone have mixed babies from these breeds? If so, do they have a special name and can I please see a pic? Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

MommaHen72 said:


> I have 13 eggs due to hatch in the next few days. They are babies from free range white wyandottes and Rhode Island reds. Does anyone have mixed babies from these breeds? If so, do they have a special name and can I please see a pic? Thanks for any help I can get.


Depends on which breed the male is from....i once crossed an RIR rooster to White Rock pullets and the offspring is a common "sex-link" often called "Red-Stars" by some hatcheries! the males hatched out white and the females were a buff colored....when fully mature the hens looked a lot like Golden Comets and were excellent egg layers.

Go to the Feathersite to see pics and a detailed description of breeding sex-links;

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Sex-links/BRKSexLink.html


----------

